

Gynecologists may treat men for anal cancer, board says in switch - __pThrow
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/11/27/health/gynecologists-may-treat-men-board-says-in-switch.html

======
headShrinker
This is huge. This whole time the public was talking about women, HPV, and
cervical cancer, men were also getting cancer from HPV. They had no resources
and no we're to turn.

I have known of a few men who had cancer and were diagnosed very late because
they had no one prompting them to have testing.

